

Facebook changes everyone's listed emails to 'Facebook.com' - slig
http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-facebook-changes-emails-20120625,0,1918913.story

======
ColinWright
Earlier discussion, from 2 days ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4151433>

Here's some discussion and a link describing how to fix it:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4157589>

